

Continuous Integration Kills Large projects (2006- Still valid?) - inosql
http://fscorner.blogspot.in/2006/08/continuous-integration-kills-large.html

======
dalke
It reads as being very hand-wavy, without mention of how large-scale CI was
actually used.

As commenter Brad Appleton pointed out (in 2006), the premise was unfounded in
the first place, writing: "I would say it's not accurate that "Continuous
Integration Kills Big Projects" because I think that continuous integration
wasnt intended to scale "linearly", but recursively, at multiple levels of
integration."

